# Breda cockerals



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

3 breda cockerals. 
Free.
Pick up only I won't shop


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

A bachelor pad?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have 6 more lol. The 9 chicks I hatched turned out to be mostly males. I don't have a 3rd coop to keep them and can't have 9 roosters crowing lol


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

These are now gone in a new home. 6 more to go lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It never ends!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Now 8 total lol..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

They are really beautiful! I would love to have them but i live in other side of the world and cant have more than one rooster. Im quite jealous of you!  they are such handsome boys..


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I always feel bad for the boys. 2 years ago I hatched silkies because I was pretty sure they could all live together. But did not expect 7 cockerels and 3 hens. So 5 are in a bachelor pad.I really did not want the burden of rehoming the roos.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't have another coop for the cockerals, I had to choose between a goat house and chicken coop so I chose the goat house. I'm going to keep 2 cockerals out of the 9 ,but still need to rehome 7

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Have you looked locally for livestock auctions?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

There is one here but it's on a Tuesday lol. I work full time so I can't make it as its during the day

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

